# Recommended health testing for breeding stock



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I am aware of OFA (or equivalent) and CERF. Are there other tests that should be performed before breeding? 

Also, in regards to Bloat, is there anyway to track this? I mean, if the sire bloated, then was bred, I'm assuming there may be a genetic factor to this, so his offspring might one day be affected. Do we just hope the breeder passes this info on to buyers, or is there a way to track this as well?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

This website has good information on what is recommended for each breed. 
CHIC


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12This website has good information on what is recommended for each breed.
> CHIC


Thanks! Just what I was looking for


----------

